# Frage zu Borland JBuilder 2005 Foundation



## Questioner (14. Nov 2004)

Hi,
ich habe mir den gerade runtergeladen und zu erst dachte ich, ok nicht unbedingt was besonderes (bin Delphi gewöhnt ). Doch irgendwie komme ich mit ihm nicht so zu recht  klar  :? .
Ich habe eine App erstellt und habe einfach einen Button auf das Formular gezogen, dann kompiliert aber der Button erscheint nicht :gruebel:
Es erscheint nur ein Formular nach dem Kompilieren mit einem Menü. Was mache ich falsch? 
Und was ist das für ein Package ("welcome"), wozu brauche ich es?


----------



## Reality (14. Nov 2004)

Hi,
also ich habe es immer so gemacht:
Neues Projekt erstellen, dann auf Neu -> Applikation -> Die Klassennamen eingegeben -> Fertig.
Dann bei Layout habe ich null eingestellt, weil ich die Buttons exakt positionieren wollte.

Übrigens ist es besser die GUI von Hand zu programmieren.

1. Verstehst du die Handhabung
2. Erstellt der JBuilder ziemlich viel Müllcode.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Gast (14. Nov 2004)

Aha. Ich habe immer nur auf den "Neu"-Button geklickert *kopfgegendiewandhau*
Klar bei kleineren Sachen kann man das auch per Hand machen. Nur habe ich da extrem kein Bock zu


----------



## Tec (15. Nov 2004)

Ich empfehle das mitgelieferte Handbuch zu lesen. Einfach ins Hilfemenü gehen und das Buch "Building Applications with JBuilder" durcharbeiten. Danach weiste alles wichtige über die Handhabung von JBuilder.


----------

